# Venison Bacon



## mossymo

Tormorow will be my 3rd time or expeperience of making this but to date it is the best product I have ever made, I have made and smoked quite a bit of different sausages and different venison products.... This venison bacon is basically a 3 day deal and if you decide to try it; it is better than bacon.

Here are pic's of the 1st days put together; it is a 36 lb. batch.(More than I have ever made before, but because of request's)  I will follow up with the whole 3 day deal. 

DO NOT give this stuff to freinds or relitives; they will want more. I made this mistake and offered others to sample it......











This is my first time posting pics on the site, I hope they come up...


----------



## mossymo

2nd load is in the smoker, 1st load is smoked. This time I smoked the venison bacon with mainly hickory with a little maple and mesquite added for a change of taste.




I will chill everything overnight in the fridge and then tomorrow I will slice it all into bacon strips and then package for the freezer.


----------



## salmonclubber

how about a recipe how long do you smoke and what temp do you smoke at and is the bacon done when the meat reaches 140 or do you take it up to 160 it sounds interesting and looks good so far


----------



## shortrib

I made the same mistake as MossyMO, I let friends try it, now they all want it. 

Oh Ya, MossyMo is the one who turned me on to this Venison Bacon.
 My first batch was with Apple Wood, next batch will be with hickory, then maple, then mesquite.


----------



## mossymo

salmonclubber
I purchase the seasonings from Curleyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Sausage Kitchen online.

I put it in the smoker at 130 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for an hour. Then add smoke and up to 160 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for 2 hours. Then I remove the smoke and move it up to 180 degree for about 4 more hours. I remove it from the smoker when the internal temperature reaches 155 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s.


----------



## deejaydebi

Sounds great MossyMo ... don't forget the pictures when your done. You've seriously got my attention here!


----------



## salmonclubber

mossymo 

thanks for the info on curleys i will try this out it sounds great have you tried any other products from them i am looking for a new summer sausage recipe thanks again
huey


----------



## mossymo

We just found Curley's about a yr ago, so we are just getting started. What we have ordered and tried from them along with the bacon is  - Jakes Jerky, the Venison Peppered Jerky, and the Brown Sugar Cure for making homemade canadian bacon... that a whole other thread - that is excellent too !!!  Everything we have tried from them has been great.  We also ordered a Prime Rib Rub but haven't gotten around to trying that. But we did smoke a prime rib from our local Sams Club and  WOW  was that amazing !!!

As far as summer sausage goes - we have really been a fan of the Grandpa Josh Summer Sausage mix and we add in hi-temp cheese (1/2 pepper jack, and 1/2 swiss). We also make up the Leggs brand summer sasuage with the cheese and everyone seems to like that too. 

I could go on forever.... we make about 5 different kinds or bulk sausage, couple different rings, breakfast links, a dozen different kinds of sticks, brats, cheddar brat, polish.. there is always something new to try.


----------



## deejaydebi

Share please!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Looking for a really good hard salaimi like Oscar Meyer brand ... or a good ring bologna ...

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SausageDownloads.htm


----------



## mossymo

Here is the entire venison bacon batch sliced.





Here it is all packaged for the freezer.





Now we are getting close; this stuff is pretty good out of the frying pan, but I prefer it cooked on a Holland grill.





Here it is with my other friends; eggs !!!





Finally, this is how a whitetail deer leaves the field to my plate !!! 
Life just does not get any better than thisâ€¦..


----------



## deejaydebi

Man that looks good!







What's your fat to lean meat ratio and what do you use for fat? Could we get more details?


----------



## peculiarmike

Momma! That looks good! Give us the particulars, in detail.
I have whitetail deer remains residing in the freezer.


----------



## mossymo

*Venison Bacon Recipe* â€“ 25 lb. batch

Day 1: 
- I use 50 â€“ (approx. 12.5 lbs) venison to 50 â€“ (approx. 12.5 lbs.) 80/20 pork/fat. 
- I grind these through the grinder once using a coarse grinder plate, and then do a thorough mix of the meats and then grind one more time through the grinder using a fine grinder plate. 
- Then in a tub I add the seasoning to the mix, cure, an ounce of flavor booster and 4 cups of water. This stuff is sticky, reminds me of the perfect meat glueâ€¦â€¦ The seasoning and flavor booster is a premix that I order from Curleyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Sausage Kitchen online. Then I pack the seasoned meats into tin foil loaf pans (about 2 inches thick, about the width of a slice of bacon) for the meat to set up over night in the refrigerator and firm up. When setting in the fridge, make sure meat is well covered. I use wax paper and set pans on top of each other and will pack 4 or 5 high. 

Day 2:
- Place meat pan upside down onto your smoking racks and gently remove the meat mixture onto your smoking racks. (This is the point why I like to use tinfoil pans. The consistency of the mixture is very sticky and bending the pans to get the meat loaf mixture out in one piece is easier with a tinfoil pan.)
- I put it in the smoker at 130 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for an hour with no smoke and damper wide open for drying purposes. 
- Then add smoke and move up to 160 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for 2 hours with the damper half open. 
- Then I remove the smoke and move up to 180 degree for about 4 more hours. I remove it from the smoker when the internal temperature reaches 155 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s. I have moved up to 200 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s with no problems if getting the internal temp of 155 is taking too long.
- Take out and let meat cool, then I bag the meat loafs separately and again, refrigerate over night.

Day 3:
- Slice meat to your personal bacon thickness preference, package and freeze. Or if you are anxious and hungry, just start cooking it like you would normal bacon !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Man that's some awsome bacon! It deserves a post on my SMF Recipe wall of fame!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SMF-Recipes.htm


Now that you REALLY gotten our attention ... 

Can you go to the Roll Call and introduce yourself? I need your first name for wall of fame post!


----------



## bbq bubba

WOW!! Thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I've got about 15* of venison scraps i was saving for jerky..........forget that, im makin bacon


----------



## mossymo

bbq bubba
Great to hear !!! Let us know your thoughts on the bacon when you are done. Pic's of a BLT or a bacon cheeseburger to follow?


----------



## deejaydebi

I vote we make this a sticky!


----------



## deejaydebi

Mossy -


I'm not normally one to buy pre-mixed anything but that stuff looked so good I ordered some last night! Thanks again!


----------



## crownovercoke

This will be added to this weekends smoke.  I have to say that looks amazing!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I have book marked your post for the reciepe.  

THANKS AGAIN


----------



## mossymo

*Update:*
Last weekend was a guys fishing weekend, there was a total of 6 of us. I brought well over 4 pounds of this "Buck Bacon" and when they started frying it up for breakfast, I went to take a shower. 20 minutes later when I came back to the kitchen the 5 of them had eaten it all except 2 slices which they had generously saved for me. Man I have to learn to quit offering this stuff to friends !!!

Just curious, has any other SMF members tried making this up yet? I am very eager to hear some other smokers comments on venison bacon !!!


----------



## jts70

Thanks , if i get my hands on some deer meat I know what I'll be doing with it!


----------



## deejaydebi

How generous to save you two slices!

Just got my order in tonight for the spice pack. Took over a week to get here. I don't have any venison right now so I ordered the one for hamburger or pork. Hope it's as good. I was hoping to make it last weekend - it's gonna be hectic around here the next week or so,

Thanks again ...


----------



## mossymo

DeejayDebi
A week for them is uncommon. To date I have placed 3 different orders and it has taken 2 - 4 days for the order to arrive. I am kind of wondering if the USPS employee's in the upper midwest drive a little faster than the one's from the east !!!

Glad to see you are gonna give the recipe a whirl.....


----------



## mossymo

With deer season upon us I thought this might be a good time to bump this thread and give deer hunters another idea of what they could use some of thier venison for or just to give it a try. 

I have also used buffalo for this with great success !!! This last summer I made up 37 1/2 pounds of buffalo bacon for my in-laws with great success and the same results.


----------



## walking dude

so WHY wasn't any of the bacon in my care package mossy........DARN



d8de


----------



## deejaydebi

I like it as jerky. I bought another pack of that spice to do the hamburger bacon, then sliced it and jerkied it. Best jerky I even had.


----------



## mossymo

That is right !!! Debi has turned this into what her family claims is the best ground jerky, but I have yet to make it that way; but this winter I will. Right now I am at the start of my hunting season and smoking on weekends just will not happen (often). Now is my time for obtaining meat..... When I have time between making sausage in the winter I go out coyote calling (Does anyone have a coyote recipe).... I suppose we should not go there.

WalkingDude
Don't be surprised, there is always Christmas !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Do you eat coyotes? They're like a dog aren't they?


----------



## cowgirl

This stuff looks so good MossyMo! Thank you for the recipe....I'm going to try it!


----------



## Deer Meat

That looks great, I really like your grinder set-up. Now I have something else to add to my list of things to do with deer meat.

Great Q-view


----------



## goat

(Does anyone have a coyote recipe).... I suppose we should not go there.

WalkingDude
Don't be surprised said:
			
		

> Coyote Recipe:
> 
> .264 mag in the head, or .22 Hornet soft point in the sweet spot.


----------



## mossymo

goat
I am sporting a .223 w/55gr. Nosler ballistic tip followed by 21.5 grains of 
Hodgdon H4198; for some reason, it seems to work.....


----------



## cajun_1

great post..gonna give it a try.


----------



## king salmon

Wow, that is impressive.  I've got a mule deer hanging in my shop that I may have to change my plans for...wish I had more than one.


----------



## goat

I have 6 deer boned out that need to be processed further and froze in the next couple of days.  I would like to try some of that bacon, yet there is not enough time to order that seasoning.  Are there any recommendations for a homemade spice version?


----------



## mossymo

goat
The seasoning if ordered this week should be to you by the middle or towards the end of next week. Freeze 13 pounds of ground venison and thaw it when the seasonings arrive. I do not know of a home made recipe or an alternative.


----------



## cajun_1

I am assuming that professional processing already incluces the added pork?  Have about 25* from my bil in my freezer.  Is there a way to check?  Maybe thawing some and frying it ?  Any suggestions?
Thanks.


----------



## cajun_1

...............  bump ...........


----------



## goat

Cajun,  Are you saying that you have 25# of ground venison in your deep freeze?  If so, I doubt that it already has pork mixed in with it.  How is it packaged?


----------



## cajun_1

Goat, some is in freezer paper (white) and the rest ls in foodsaver bags.


----------



## goat

My guess is that unless it says "sausage" on the package, you have ground venison with nothing added.  As a last resort, you might just call your bil and ask him.  

I mix my ground venison 50/50 with either whole untrimmed brisket or chuck roast, but you do not get that from a processor unless you ask and pay extra.


----------



## cajun_1

Thank You Goat ....  I will ask and if I need to, I'll regrind it and probably use the chuck roast as you mentioned.  Again ... Thank You.


----------



## goat

It better get here as the shipping was more than the seasoning.


----------



## mj-air23

I agree...the shipping is more expensive than the seasoning, but nonetheless, I am going to make a 25# batch of the venison bacon also. Thanks Mossy!


----------



## drinkdosequis

This looks great Mossy!  Thanks, I a definitely going to try it.


----------



## goat

The genius at Curley's sent my seasoning to my billing address and not to the shipping address where I wanted it delivered.  No problem except that it is 6 hours away, one way.


----------



## mj-air23

Goat,

they sure like to rub salt into the wound eh??


----------



## mossymo

It wll all be worth it when it is in the frying pan !!!


----------



## goat

Billing address is 6 hours, one way, from where I wanted it shipped.


----------



## goat

I finally got my order straightened out today.  It will arrive next week, but I have already froze the grinding meat.  Oh well there is still a lot of deer season left.


----------



## deejaydebi

You have to make sure you get enough stuff to offset the shipping. Shipping it always starts at like $5.95 and goes up from there.


----------



## mossymo

Debi is correct.

After our original order and we knew this was a product we wanted. We order it in the largest btchest availble, 100 lb. batches. Also we have looked at and made a fewof thier other products they have. 

To date; everythihg has been very good......


----------



## tatonka3a2

MossyMo is right... we never just order the venison bacon seasoning anymore to help offset the shipping.  We order at least 100lb mix of that at a time with usually a couple of other things to try. Never know for sure when you will find a winner....have to keep trying!!

Hope you enjoy as much as we do as well as our family and friends!!


----------



## goat

I still have not received my seasoning order and Curley's web site is temporally disabled.  Is anyone here having similar problems?


----------



## cajun_1

Not good  ...  Was just thinkin' bout orderin' sumtin'.


----------



## mossymo

Their website is working for me, I would call or email them. We have recently ordered again and have yet to have any problems with them.
www.curleyssausagekitchen.com
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][email protected][/font]
Curley's Sausage Kitchen
%Keith Curley
111 Christopher Ct.
Fairbank, IA 50629 
Office 319-635-2236
Cell Phone 319-464-7249


----------



## tatonka3a2

Goat, 

That is strange that you haven't gotten your order yet.  I would call them.  They have always been great to deal with.  I have called with questions and comments and they are great people. 

Office- 319-635-2236 
Cell Phone-319-464-7249 

If there is no answer leave a message and they will call you back.


----------



## mossymo

Hhmmmm, my wife will not stop repeating me !!!


----------



## goat

The web site works for me now.  I have talked to Curley and he is frustrated that I have not received my order.  He seems to think that I am trying to screw him out of $6 worth of seasoning.  I have requested that he furnish me with a tracking number as I have gone to the post office and that is what is required next.  Instead of giving me credit on my credit card, Curley is sending a check by certified mail so that I will sign for it.  I have no problem with that, but I have no reason to try and cheat hiim out of $6 worth of seasoning.  Like I told Mr. Curley, If I like it the next order might be for $60.  Mr. Curley seems to be real perplexed that my billing address is 6 hours away from where I am living and working at the time.  Oh, time will tell.


----------



## deejaydebi

Gee Goat I placed another order of stuff from Curleys just before I left for WV and got it in 8 just days.

Hey Mossy what's a snak stick anyway? Is that like a SlimJim?


----------



## mossymo

Debi
Yep, that is what they are; we call them meat sticks. We make 8 different flavors so far of meat sticks every season. We have yet to try Curleys snack stick mix yet, but I think my wife ordered the ingredients allready and it is on this seasons to-do list.


----------



## goat

I am glad that all here who have done business with Curleys have had a positive experience.  I have not and to follow is my final email to him after meeting both with the local post office and my postal carrier today.
Keith,
So let me see if I have this straight, You mailed my requested seasoning to the wrong address not once but twice.  You basically accused me of screwing You out of Your seasoning.  You sent a refund check to the correct address which You were given on the original order "certified" so that I would be out more time and money (gas) to collect, rather than just crediting my credit card.  I still have no seasoning, which was the reason for me contacting You in the first place.  There are a lot more â€œYouâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]sâ€ in this that â€œIâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]sâ€.  Thanks for the customer service.

Regards,
Daryle Coates


----------



## walking dude

hey.......anyway.......we can make this a sticky......its a great recipe......and i know others will love this method...........

HEY DUTCH.......i love bacon...........but venison bacon ROCKS

d88de


----------



## goat

I have found another company that sells the bacon seasoning for ground venison.  I received the seasoning yesterday.  When I get some venison bacon made using this other seasoning, I will post the results.


----------



## salmonclubber

goat

 PS Seasonings also sells the bacon mix i havent had time to try it yet but will let you know how it turns out
huey


----------



## goat

I got mine from Mid-Western Research Salmonclubber.


----------



## shellbellc

Boy Daryl, I think I might have given up by this point...I sure hope you like this stuff!!!!


----------



## goat

Shell, I was accused of being hard-headed once.  Who is to say, they might have been correct.


----------



## mossymo

OK, I know I might be a little slow, but after having made as many batches of this stuff as I have. I finally used my nogg'in and saran wrapped the pan that I have the bacon mixture set up in. It is night and day difference for setting the loaf on to your smoker rack and clean up of the pan is much easier. I am feeling kind of dumb for not doing this earlier, but wanted to give anyone trying this recipe a heads up. Made buffalo and elk bacon this weekend !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Gee Mossy I did that the first time around  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Let us know how that elk-bufalo works for you!
Hugs!


----------



## minn.bill

mossy that bacon looks great! i just got off of curlys site ,by the time i was done a hundred doller bill left my pocket. will try the bacon some sticks ,the ham, and some jerky. hope its all good


----------



## mossymo

DeejayDebi
I have done buffalo before and it taste the same as venison, I will post how the elk is, I am just about to start slicing and nibbling !!!

minn.bill
Let us know how all the products turn out for ya, to date I am impressed with their products.


----------



## mossymo

Well, the elk has a little different taste to it, but still very good. I would definitely make it again !!!


----------



## deejaydebi

Does Elk taste more like deer or more like bufallo?


----------



## mossymo

Here are my thoughts on the meats; venison and buffalo taste more alike when comparing elk. To me all three are lean meats, elk being the leanest. 

The friend (my labor free gunsmith, gotta keep him happy) that I made the elk bacon for also gave me 4 elk roasts, when I have time I plan on smoking up one or two of the roasts to compare to beef. Then I should know more about elk.


----------



## deejaydebi

I didn't know elk was leaner than bufallo. I alway heard bofallo was the leanest. Thanks!


----------



## oleolson

Had my first successful smoke in the new Masterbuilt yesterday doing venison bacon and it turned out Excellent!  Used 13# venison and 12# pork and pretty much just followed the instructions that came with it and what Mossy posted.  I'm very pleased with the outcome and that I didn't screw it up.  lol


----------



## jerber

I looked at about 15 recipes and found something missing in many of them.

The bacon gave all the ingredients except for how much side pork.


----------



## mcdreven

That looks awesome!


----------



## rooboy

I know I am missing it in the post but what seasoning do I need to buy and I am hoping I can get it in Aus by the time I pay postage would be dear Bacon


----------



## kel krause

Wish I would have found this a few days ago . I just took some game meat in to have them make Bacon.. I would much rather try things myself and have full quality control over it all.

I have enough of last year venision in my freeze I'm still going to attempt this..


----------



## mossymo

it is good stuff Kel, let know what you think after you make it!


----------



## kel krause

Received my bacon seasoning now just waiting for mother. Nature to hive me a few nice non rain days for my electric smoker


----------



## kel krause

DUMB QUESTION but....Can you over or under season bacon..How forgiving is the process..what if you have slightly more or less meat..?..using Curlys


----------



## kel krause

Mother nature isn't play far..So I mixed up my ground venison bacon & put it in lined foil pans yesterday ..Now its going to rain or snow today...what's best thing to do leave it alone in fridge for what may end up being 2 days or dry it in oven..then smoke it tomr. Or Friday which ever day it ends up not snowing


----------



## kel krause

Finally ..I have Bacon & I have to say its awesome...We took some meat in & had it done at a meat shop.  Right before I found this forum. Just got their rendition of bacon .Yesturday I have to boast alittle & say mine is better & I'm not the only 1 that has said so...Thanks everyone for info & Curly's for great seasoning product..


----------



## duresk

I have a question about adding in pork meat vs just pork fat. When I smoke a pork roast I have been trimming off the fat cap and saving it in the freezer. If I have 10 lbs of venison, how much straight pork fat should I add in? Do I need to add pork meat in?


----------



## bdbob83

Deffently gonna make this....awesome..can't wait one of my favorite things was backstraps and eggs.. now buck bacon ..how's that not gonna be good


----------



## chevyguy16

Great post! I am currently making my second batch of this bacon for the year. I would highly suggest all hunters to make this themselves. I have people who will not eat venison eating this bacon.


----------



## wazzuqer

I have been wanting to try this since I saw it. Got a small batch of it  in the smoker now.  Looks and smells great...


----------



## wazzuqer

Anybody ever ran any of this thru a meat slicer?  Seems like it firmed up pretty good after I pulled it out of the smoker...


----------



## chevyguy16

I cut mine with a slicer. Makes it very easy and quick to cut


----------



## wazzuqer

Had my last batch today. I hadn't had any in 3 months or so but I think it is like cheese and wine. it tastes better with time, not that it was bad from the start.  It just had more flavor, I just wish I had more done....


----------



## mosinsmoke

Been having mine made for the last few years @ about $4.00/lb. Now that I have my first smoker this year and Santa getting a super nice grinder for Christmas. MY own personally made DEER BACON No. 1 Priority..


----------



## mossymo

Since starting this thread 6 1/2 years ago we now carry a product that is called Ground & Formed Bacon seasoning as well as many other sausage and jerky seasonings that are available at www.owensbbq.com/sausage-seasonings-jerky-mixes.html













Ground&FormedBacon1.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Dec 22, 2014


----------



## brandonthompson

Home town guy and has great products. curleys got everythinf you need to make good eats. Glad to live so close to the legend. Hes the go to guy 
.


----------



## gary s

Looks good


----------



## michaines

I just dropped in here with a question. My boyfriend and his brother want to make some venison bacon.  They have smoked meats before but never made bacon.  I saw someting from someone named "cowgirl" about a homemade spice mix for venison bacon.  I tried to print it through Total recipes Search with no luck.  Someone else suggested Curleys products as good seasoning in the absence od a homemade spice recipe.  I wonder if someone could forward this email to cowgirl and ask her to reply to me personally.  I don.t think I would be able to find this forum again. I am not very good at searching on a computer.

My email is [email protected]   I would really appreciate a reply since I don't know where else to look for an answer to my search.

Mickey


----------



## michaines

I think this may be my first request as a new member. My friend also wants to make venison bacon - for he and I- and then for his family.  I saw the thread under wild game/venison bacon but when I tried to open the recipe or the photos I got nowhere.  Can you give me specific instructions( where to click - etc) so that I can print the recipe and the pix.  I have bookmarked this forum so that I can find my way back if I get lost.  My friend has smoked quite a bit of beef and pork using

 his Brinkman smoker but this will be the first time making bacon.

Thanks for your help.

Michaines


----------



## sb59

Michaines said:


> I just dropped in here with a question. My boyfriend and his brother want to make some venison bacon.  They have smoked meats before but never made bacon.  I saw someting from someone named "cowgirl" about a homemade spice mix for venison bacon.  I tried to print it through Total recipes Search with no luck.  Someone else suggested Curleys products as good seasoning in the absence od a homemade spice recipe.  I wonder if someone could forward this email to cowgirl and ask her to reply to me personally.  I don.t think I would be able to find this forum again. I am not very good at searching on a computer.
> 
> My email is [email protected]   I would really appreciate a reply since I don't know where else to look for an answer to my search.
> 
> Mickey


Just google cowgirls country life. I've never tried the bacon kits like curley's, but they are really more of a caseless summer sausage spice mix smoked in a tin tray and then sliced to resemble bacon. I prefer to make Canadian style deer bacon from roasts. Just search Bearcarvers recipes on this site. If i'm gonna buy a pork shoulder I may as well do a buckboard bacon.


----------



## macneilm

MossyMO said:


> *Venison Bacon Recipe* â€“ 25 lb. batch
> 
> Day 1:
> - I use 50 â€“ (approx. 12.5 lbs) venison to 50 â€“ (approx. 12.5 lbs.) 80/20 pork/fat.
> - I grind these through the grinder once using a coarse grinder plate, and then do a thorough mix of the meats and then grind one more time through the grinder using a fine grinder plate.
> - Then in a tub I add the seasoning to the mix, cure, an ounce of flavor booster and 4 cups of water. This stuff is sticky, reminds me of the perfect meat glueâ€¦â€¦ The seasoning and flavor booster is a premix that I order from Curleyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Sausage Kitchen online. Then I pack the seasoned meats into tin foil loaf pans (about 2 inches thick, about the width of a slice of bacon) for the meat to set up over night in the refrigerator and firm up. When setting in the fridge, make sure meat is well covered. I use wax paper and set pans on top of each other and will pack 4 or 5 high.
> 
> Day 2:
> - Place meat pan upside down onto your smoking racks and gently remove the meat mixture onto your smoking racks. (This is the point why I like to use tinfoil pans. The consistency of the mixture is very sticky and bending the pans to get the meat loaf mixture out in one piece is easier with a tinfoil pan.)
> - I put it in the smoker at 130 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for an hour with no smoke and damper wide open for drying purposes.
> - Then add smoke and move up to 160 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s for 2 hours with the damper half open.
> - Then I remove the smoke and move up to 180 degree for about 4 more hours. I remove it from the smoker when the internal temperature reaches 155 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s. I have moved up to 200 degreeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s with no problems if getting the internal temp of 155 is taking too long.
> - Take out and let meat cool, then I bag the meat loafs separately and again, refrigerate over night.
> 
> Day 3:
> - Slice meat to your personal bacon thickness preference, package and freeze. Or if you are anxious and hungry, just start cooking it like you would normal bacon !!!


Had to give it a try.  Everyone said it was hard to beat Curly's so I ordered enough for 25 pounds and their snack stick kit for 25#.  Other than the shipping cost I was not disappointed.  Both came out awesome.

I've got a buddy who makes sausage for a few local restaurants.  He talked me in to using pork jowls.  Figured it couldn't hurt.  Even got a butcher to drop it off in town on his way to the local livestock auction.  Cheaper than pork butt.  Can't say no to that!

Mixed 50% venison with 50% pig jowl.  One batch we coarse ground, mixed in seasoning and then did a second finer grind.  Second batch we did the two grinds and then mixed in seasoning.  Not sure we could tell the difference.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Formed into loaves and into fridge for the night.  Pretty much followed the plan as outlined by MossyMO but struggled getting to 155.  Didn't want to go too high with it so stopped at 190.  Took over 12 hours to get to IT of 155.  Only my 3rd go with a smoker so I've got some learning to do.

Pork jowls created quite a bit of grease in the smoker. (MES 40)  Had me a little worried but hey it is bacon after all!!    













Image.jpg



__ macneilm
__ Oct 29, 2015


















Image.jpg



__ macneilm
__ Oct 29, 2015


















Image 2.jpg



__ macneilm
__ Oct 29, 2015






Fried some up and had the best BLT ever that night for dinner!!!













Image 1.jpg



__ macneilm
__ Oct 29, 2015






I also made the mistake of passing some around to friends.  Now everyone want some!!!!

Not sure I want to mess with a good thing but I've got a couple of thoughts.  Maybe next time split the pork 50% jowl-50 % pork butt?  Only to see if I can get the same great taste with a little less grease.

And debating trying to come up with a recipe to make at home.  The shipping at over $16 adds up.  Not sure I take the chance!  Anyone got a recipe that compares to Curlys?

Anyway, thanks to everyone here that posted info that lead me down the path to such a great tasting finished product!!


----------



## gheid45

I have made venison bacon with this recipe 4 times so far. The first time I followed it to the letter. Good results. The past 3 years I have been grinding and keeping the pork and venison separate while it cures. Then when I put it in the foil pans I do it in layers. A layer of pork, a layer of venison until the pan is full. It looks much more like bacon this way and I think it fries up more like bacon also. Excellent results like this. Just a different way of making it that I think adds to the appeal.


----------



## 4pogo7

gheid45 said:


> I have made venison bacon with this recipe 4 times so far. The first time I followed it to the letter. Good results. The past 3 years I have been grinding and keeping the pork and venison separate while it cures. Then when I put it in the foil pans I do it in layers. A layer of pork, a layer of venison until the pan is full. It looks much more like bacon this way and I think it fries up more like bacon also. Excellent results like this. Just a different way of making it that I think adds to the appeal.


Any pictures of your process and results?


----------



## gheid45

Sorry, no pictures, I am making grinding and curing a batch this evening. I will try to get some pictures. I will be smoking all of it tomorrow. I will try to get pictures to post of that also.


----------



## 4pogo7

gheid45 said:


> Sorry, no pictures, I am making grinding and curing a batch this evening. I will try to get some pictures. I will be smoking all of it tomorrow. I will try to get pictures to post of that also.


Cool, wish I was doing that instead of work!


----------



## mowin

I made my first batch of VB a couple weeks ago.  I used Cabelas VB mix. I like it, but I wasn't overly impressed with the flavor.  Kinda bland. Wounder if curlys mix is any better?   The flavor is a tad better when fried, but I like to wrap a cold piece around some 3 yr old smoked cheddar.  Great snack.


----------



## macneilm

Thinking about stuffing the "Bacon" into large diameter summer sausage casings rather than using the pans.  After smoking, slice on the meat slicer.  Seems it would fry up nice and be perfect on an egg sandwich.  Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## mossymo

mowin said:


> I made my first batch of VB a couple weeks ago.  I used Cabelas VB mix. I like it, but I wasn't overly impressed with the flavor.  Kinda bland. Wounder if curlys mix is any better?   The flavor is a tad better when fried, but I like to wrap a cold piece around some 3 yr old smoked cheddar.  Great snack.



I started this topic about 8 1/2 years ago, since the original post my wife and I have came up with what we feel it the perfect flavor combination for the seasoning...













Ground & Formed Bacon.jpg



__ mossymo
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## mowin

MO, definitely going to give that recipe a try.  Thanks.Thumbs Up


----------



## gheid45

4pogo7 said:


> Any pictures of your process and results?


I was able to post pictures of this years efforts. They are under the Wild Game heading.


----------

